# Fillers for this panel



## NDC (Jan 12, 2016)

This is an old silvania commander panel. Do any of you guys know which fillers to use for open spots? I can use the Siemens fillers but I have to cut them to fit.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Sometimes it is just cheaper to put breakers in.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

sbrn33 said:


> Sometimes it is just cheaper to put breakers in.


Then just mark them as spares.:whistling2:


----------



## NDC (Jan 12, 2016)

sbrn33 said:


> Sometimes it is just cheaper to put breakers in.


Not these breakers. A QBH 15 amp breaker runs me about $25. I'd rather fill the panel with the appropriate filler and keep the breaker for stock.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Eaton owns all that old stuff now. A 3/4" Cutler Hammer filler won't work?


----------



## Drsparky14 (Oct 22, 2016)

If Eaton owns them now then you can install an Eaton br breaker and hose are about 5 bucks each


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

NDC said:


> Not these breakers. A QBH 15 amp breaker runs me about $25. I'd rather fill the panel with the appropriate filler and keep the breaker for stock.


I got a whole milkcrate of used one's in the shop 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Is this breaker's footprint unique?


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

The design of a QHB looks similar to a CHB with a different clip design on the load side end. The face looks like it is the same size. A CH filler should work?


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

UPSELL !!

Sounds like a case of needing a newer up to date modern panel ............


----------

